# And then there was Animal Control....



## Kristina (Nov 17, 2010)

I have been having trouble with my furnace for the last few days. Yesterday, I had a guy out to take a look at it.

About an hour after he left, a county Animal Control vehicle pulled up in front of my house....

My husband answers the door, and I hear someone say, "I hear you have a bunch of exotics?"

I walked around the corner to the door, and got one of the most dumbfounded looks I have ever seen from the officer. See, our county shelter doesn't take reptiles, and when someone tries to drop one off there, they have to call a certain someone else to come pick it up...

That would be, um, well, me 

At any rate, apparently the guy that came to look at my furnace took it upon himself to call Animal Control on me, claiming that I had animals in "substandard conditions." I had actually just finished cleaning and feeding and watering everybody, right before he got there. I do this every single morning. If I am sick, it takes me longer, but it gets done. Every single day. I go to the store and buy fresh produce every other day. I take EXCELLENT care of my animals! That is something I am very proud of. How many people keep a handful of tiny birds in a 24 cubic foot cage? How many people keep their goldfish in a 125 gallon tank? I have a 100 gallon aquarium for a single Diamondback Terrapin, and a 54 gallon for a single 3" long Stinkpot! (These are in my living room, so probably what he was talking about, since he did not see the rest of the house, just the living room and hallway.) People comment all the time at how clean my tanks are. I change the water every single week, in fact, the goldfish get changed more than once a week. I know I have a lot of animals, more than most people, but substandard? Come on! 

I invited the officer in (I know her, I am sure you gathered that) and asked her to look around. Of course everything was fine. I was actually really angry at first, like REALLY angry, lol, but now I find it really funny. Calling AC on a rescue... Wow. LOL. I mean, at least he was looking out for the animals, but at the same time, if you have no idea what you are talking about (which he told the AC officer, that he wasn't "sure" the conditions were bad, he just didn't know) then kind of mind your business. If he had started asking me questions about any one of my animals, for instance, he would have known in 5 minutes that I know what I am talking about. I have my own HUSBAND convinced that I know everything... LMAO! 

I know one company that won't be getting another service call from me.


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow Kristina, I think I would still be mad! I admire your ability to find the humor in the situation!! I would call that company and complain about their employee!! Sheesh!!! Send that repair man to the Petco where I live!!! He can report them!!!


----------



## Kristina (Nov 17, 2010)

I did call the company, they said that I had to have a written statement from AC that stated who called and that the conditions reported were not found... AC only does statements if they do find poor conditions, and then they are available from the Sheriff's Department. Since there were no poor conditions, there wasn't a report done... I could probably get one if I wanted, since they do know me, but not worth my time. Better just to laugh it off and give another company my hard earned money


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 17, 2010)

That is sad. When I build my new home in 2005 and cleared one acre the existing neighbors complained about the land clearing, the setback on the house, and the fence thirteen times. I finally filed a nuisance complaint with the sheriffs office and it stopped. We have not spoke since. I do not forgive easy, you are better than me kristina.

O' I forgot to add, everything was permitted and unfounded. Now most of my neighbors are very fascinated with our tortoises and very nice. We have heard thru the grape vine that those two neighbors that made the thirteen complaints regret doing so and wish their grandkids could see the tortoises.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 17, 2010)

You are far more kind then I would have been, I hoped you told the company not only will they no longer get your business, but you will also tell your friends and family that their employees stick their nose into your private life, and you will scream and shout it on the net to all who will listen. At least that is what I would do.


----------



## Annieski (Nov 18, 2010)

I watch Animal Planet a lot. It started as a way to "de-senstize" my terrier from attacking the TV when an animal was on the screen. I don't envy "Detroit Animal Cops". While I think the repairman could have chosen a better approach--I wonder how many "REAL" abuse cases go undetected because they are not reported to AC.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 18, 2010)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I THINK you don't have to allow anyone...ANYONE...inside your house unless they have a warrant signed by a judge.


----------



## Kenny (Nov 18, 2010)

A couple years ago I had a neighbor ask if their daughter can see my "Turtles".
I said sure and showed her daughter my RF for a good hour.. how did she thank me?
she called AC because my "Turtle" didn't have any water to swim in.

Oh, and I told her at least a dozen times that it was a tortoise not a turtle.

Its ok though, when she moved out I watched her try and carry a bunch of boxes down the stairs, she asked for my help and I told her that not only am i not gonna help her I may just call CPS for making her daughter carry heavy box's down the stairs unsupervised. lol


----------



## Sweetness_bug (Nov 18, 2010)

I know just how you feel. I would still be very upset! I am a worry wort as it is. I am also very kind hearted and try to give everyone the benefit of the doubt. But i know how you feel. I try to help animals and human beings. When someone i know is homeless or is struggling i try to help. I have taken several people ( fo friend and people that i new) and have let them stay in my home. sometimes even rent free. What have i gotten for it? Thinks stolen, Cops at my home, Nosy neighbors, and more. So i know how you feel and how people can be shady. It takes a lot to get me upset, but once you have crossed that line i am not very forgiving.

I am glad all things have worked out for you. I would file a complaint with the BBB on that company and the employee.


----------



## zoogrl (Nov 18, 2010)

Wow, what a nosy service guy! He obviously doesn't know much about animals and if you don't know you should probably mind your own buisness. Kudos to you for keeping such a good attitude about the situation  I'll bet the AC officer had a good laugh about it too! And the repair guy probably felt like an idiot. I don't blame you for going with a different company next time, I'd do the exact same thing.


----------



## Kristina (Nov 18, 2010)

emysemys said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I THINK you don't have to allow anyone...ANYONE...inside your house unless they have a warrant signed by a judge.



You are correct, Yvonne, but in my case what would that have proved? I invited her in on my own steam. I have a working relationship with the county shelter, and absolutely nothing to hide. By inviting her in and clearing it up once and for all, it was just easier than allowing someone to ASSUME that I had something to hide because I refused entry, and waste county money on getting a warrant and launching an investigation. 

In my opinion, if you are confident that your animals are properly housed, just cooperate. It is easier on everyone.

Several years ago I was also rescuing horses. I had one mare that only scored a 2 on the Henneke body scale. She was a walking skeleton, it was disgusting. I brought her home and put her on 2 acres of pasture, gave her fresh water daily, and she had two meals a day with senior horse grain, beet pulp, corn oil and Farnam Weight Builder. I put about 200lbs on her in a month.

Anyway, about 2 days after I got her, here comes the AC truck. My neighbors, who also had horses, had called them on me. I had all the paperwork to prove where I had purchased the mare at auction and also had her seen by a vet the day after I brought her home, had her wormed, teeth floated, etc. I could have ordered them off my property. It was easier for me to just show them the paper work, smile, show them my grain bins and the full tubs of water in the pasture, give them the name of my farrier so they could confirm that I had an appt. for her, etc. It took 10 minutes of my day, no one was hurt, and AC learned that I was HELPING, not HURTING these animals. In the end, it led to the fact that they contacted ME (not the other way around) about taking in reptiles. 

Anyway, just my two cents. I feel it is better to cooperate with them. They are, after all, supposed to be the good guys


----------



## Angi (Nov 18, 2010)

Kristina,
I agree that you did the right thing by letting A/C in. When I was a teenager I opened the door to the sheriff. They had a report about my little brother being abused. I started laughing and invited them in and called my mom into the livingroom. To make a long story short he talked to my mom and little bro and appologized. It was a nieghbor that didn't like my mom that called. My mom may have been mad at the time, but she never showed it. Look at it this way~ The service guy was stupid ( for not talking to you before calling ) and now you have a funny story.
Life is too short for grudges


----------



## fhintz (Nov 18, 2010)

Actually, this story should tell you that that furnace guy must be really good at his job .

After all, he was clearly blowing hot air, no?


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 18, 2010)

You know I use to let the sheriff in without a warrant any time they showed up with a complaint on my kids or my animals. After years of what I considered evasion of my privacy, I decided enough was enough. Last time they showed up, I said go get your warrant. They didn't come back.

What get's my goat is anybody can complain on you and even if when the cop shows up and sees it was an obvious malicious and false report, the folks who did the false report can't be charged. Heck, they don't even have to give their names.

Because of all those false reports, I have become very shy with people and seldom let anybody into my home. I dislike law enforcement and child service folks. Totally lost all my sense of humor with these situations. It's also one reason it took years before I would even show pictures of my animals even online.

Makes me understand I think better, how the folks on TV, who get into situations with their animals feel they can't ask for help. If I can feel paranoid with nothing to hide, how must somebody feel who is losing control???


----------



## dmmj (Nov 18, 2010)

Funny I just got a visit from the humane society I am so pissed right now I can't contain my anger, my neighbor called them and said I was abusing them by not providing enough space. I am out of my mind right now I almost went over there but some cooler heads prevailed and I didn't, they came saw and said they would close out the case, does anyone know if they will keep coming out every time he calls? or will they get to many complaints and just decide he is a crackpot, he is an a hole, sorry for my language, I am so upset I can barely see straight or type, he is an old man with nothing better to do than complain about everyone. Sorry I had to gt this off my chest.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 18, 2010)

dmmj said:


> Funny I just got a visit from the humane society I am so pissed right now I can't contain my anger, my neighbor called them and said I was abusing them by not providing enough space. I am out of my mind right now I almost went over there but some cooler heads prevailed and I didn't, they came saw and said they would close out the case, does anyone know if they will keep coming out every time he calls? or will they get to many complaints and just decide he is a crackpot, he is an a hole, sorry for my language, I am so upset I can barely see straight or type, he is an old man with nothing better to do than complain about everyone. Sorry I had to gt this off my chest.



Here, the sheriff's department said it has to check each time a complaint is made.  Atleast you know who called on you. Here they will not tell you.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 18, 2010)

they wouldn't tell me but he is the only one who has a "problem" I am on good terms with all my neighbors.


----------



## Laura (Nov 18, 2010)

I would rather have someone call and report and have it checked out then not and have an animal suffer.. Ive been on both sides.. I am a ACO.. I gotten the calls. most are bogus, but we check them out. if they are unfounded, then we stop going, unless a new complaint is called in. I had the county come out to my place when my horse was sick. I was mad at first. The person could have come talked to me, but I understand people not wnating conflict either.. 
if I am out on a call and see child abuse or elder issues.. I have to report it. Mandated.. maybe this air guy was told he has to report things he sees.. 
I have had calls from CPS, Fire, Medics.. to go check on animals... and the nosey neighbor or PETA neighbor.. 

Sorry.. I need Spell check!


----------



## Nay (Nov 19, 2010)

Kristina, I also applaud your attitude.Wish I could adapt that to me..
I have a mother that thinks I am a hoarder!!! Now I won't say my birds don't go a day or 2 without clean papers, or my dog poop in the back yard can build up after 2 days. (We have 6 dogs)Occasionally you will see a stray rabbit poop in the living room. (Free roaming Albert, not his fault the dogs sometimes pick one up in their feet.) BUT that's IT!!! My house is brand new, my hubby busted his *** to build us this place, on 8 acres and I pride myself on no smells!We maybe have a few more critters than most,and yes I do have a 8 foot double decker tort table in my dining room, and some cages where most folks don't, in a brand new home, but did you ever see those shows? Those people ,I think, most mean well, but there is a problem. I have no feces on the floor, well, oops I do have a 16 yr old Peke,(Deevil Dog) bless her heart that once in awhile just doesn't quite make it to the pet door..Amazing what you think you could never put up with, then after 16 years it's just not that big of a deal...(I pray the day my mom is over and sees that, she'll probably call AC on me.)
Anyway Good job Kristina!Your an inspiration!
Na


----------



## Angi (Nov 19, 2010)

It really is sad when people have nothing better to do than complain about people that are not doing anything wrong. I am sure A/C and the sherrif have better things to do than check out bogus complaints. And as a tax payer I really don't like paying for it


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 25, 2010)

Before we moved out into the wilds of Wise County, we lived in a somewhat "snooty" neighborhood i a city about 40 miles away, with VERY restrictive pet laws (everything was an "exotic" except dogs, cats, parakeets and aquarium fish under 4"  and you had to buy a $50 a year permit for every individual exotic allowed, like my canaries, my wife's guinea pigs and lop bunnies and our tortoises...my snakes were a Deep, Dark Secret, obviously, as they were Absolutely Forbidden)...in addition, about 7 years after my wife bought this house, a HOA formed and, even though my wife never joined, they did their best to cram their rules down our throats...our rose bushes were too numerous (only 6 were allowed, and I'd planted 15), my truck (a 1941 Ford I was restoring at the time) was an "eyesore", my two Great Danes were a threat to the neighbors because they barked occasionally, my garage door wasn't an "approved" color...

One neighbor, in particular, was a joy to know, as ANY noise would set him off...noises like dogs (occ.) barking, kids playing basketball/playing at all, the sound of power tools, the sound of my motorcycle (he wanted me to push my motorcycle down to the end of the street before turning it on, so as to not disturn his peaceful existance in the morning), even the sounds the native birds made at our bird feeders! 

Never understood why he moved into a neighborhood with kids, dogs, power-tool weilding weekend home-fixer-uppers, motorcycle owners and bird lovers and expected the entire neighborhood to conform to his demands... 

After a few years of almost daily interaction w/ this neighbor, I got a huge royalty check and proceeded to find us a place way out in the sticks...for the last 7-1/2 years, our nearest neighbor has been almost 2 miles away.

And the nearest towns' animal control departments, once they found out about my reptiles, call me to deal wth exotic issues, because they haven't the facilities/resources to deal with pythons, big cats (fortunately, only one, so far) and such.

Green Acres IS the place to be!


----------



## zzzdanz (Nov 25, 2010)

I had animal control at the house Monday.My lovely neighbor called them and said my dogs (2 boxers) are running around loose and went in his yard.I have an invisable fence and both dogs stay in my yard at all times.You can walk a dog past my house and they will not go past the boundry.

I was outside at the time,and the dogs are running loose..In MY YARD doing laps around the house.AC comes up with a ticket for $70 and hands it to me,doesn't ask my side of this story,just hands me the ticket.$50 for 2 un-lic. dogs..ok, my bad I forgot to renew the dogs tags.$20 for violating the leash law.Now I know,$20 not a big deal,but why would I have my dogs leashed in my yard?Tells me that he only charged for 1 of the dogs being unleashed and could charge me another $20...well button ya shirt before ya heart falls out....I guess being cival and asking me about the situation never crossed his mind.

I say, ahhh what ever,take it easy.."well there's another problem with a lizard"...excuse me!.Tells me the neighbor also told him I had some big scary lizard.It was 70 degrees out and I had my bearded dragon on my shoulder when I was out with the dogs.So I showed him the dragon and he asks for my permit.Permit?..I told him I don't need a permit and there is no such permit..."well I'm gonna check on that" he says..Cool, why don't you get the hell out of my yard and go do that (I'm getting pissed)..He takes a pic of my dragon with his phone and off he goes.Haven't seen him since.....
He must be busy looking for a bearded dragon permit...idiot.


----------



## Tom (Nov 25, 2010)

Because of my job and having to take animals out in the public eye on a daily basis, I am inundated with this crap constantly. It can affect my livelihood as well as just being annoying.

I make it my mission in life to punish these people, one way or another, and teach them not to meddle in other people's business with unfounded, ridiculous crap.

As far as the authorities, that runs the whole spectrum of good to bad. I had one guy taking pictures with the dogs from "Spiderman 3". I saw the Spiderman shirt under his official work shirt. I said, "Hey, did you like Spiderman 3? Wanna see the dog that jumped the Sandman as he was trying to escape the compound?" You should have seen his eyes light up. Nice guy, actually. I had another one tell me I had to register my already registered dogs. "What?". I know his boss and called him on his cell phone while the idiot was standing there. This ACO was very rude, unfriendly and stupid (not just ignorant). I handed him my phone and his boss, my friend, told him to just come back to the office, so he could explain. That guy didn't last too long. Problem is, what if I didn't know his boss? Kristina and I both avoided trouble because, for various reasons, we know the higher-ups involved and the claims were totally ridiculous. What if we didn't?

The moral of the story is... if you make trouble for me, I'm going to make a lot more for you...


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Nov 25, 2010)

Tom I agree with the trouble, When I was a little boy I was told by a pretty smart man,(1) What goes around comes around,(that covers the trouble) but it can also reward people that do good,(2) Favors are worth more than money, Which has proved to be true over time,(3) If you want to dance you have to pay the piper,(4) The last was, If money or women are involved there's going to be hanky panky, It took a long time to even consider the last one as fact or truth, But the Local, State, and National Leaders we have in this country today are proving his words true. 1,2,and 3 helped guide the way I lived my live since childhood, Never thought much about 4 until recently. Len


----------

